# Diseases from pigeons that can kill.. ..



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

I was just wondering if anyone knew the name of the disease that sometimes kills owners keeping them something to with chest pains and asma its caused by the pigeons feathers and poops i think....

Any ideas please write back asap as im sure you guys know x

Heather x


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess I don't know of anyone dying from their birds. However, you can get "pigeon lung" if you're allergic to them and breathe too much dander in. There's also a fairly rare (thank goodness!) disease called "Chlamydophila" that used to be called several other names: Ornithosis, Chlamydia psittaci, Chlamydiosis, Psittacosis...

That one can make you pretty sick but it treats well.

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

during certain times of the year i noticed the dust in the loft is unbearable and entering makes you sneeze until u have a cold


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hey Pidgey*

I am not sure how to spell it but i know the name..unfortunatley i have to sell mine because i never had athsma or chest pains before i had my pigeons it has got worse with time and need to get a stronger inhalor i was not athsmatic before and i was used to all the running around up my field with the horses bt now i carnt run that far without suffering badly afterwards selling my birds is the last thing i want to do so if anyone knows what to do or have any info please wb 

Heather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Heather-Mole, 

Have you been to a doctor for a diagnosis? Pigeon Lung or Breeder's Lung does
come to mind from your description. How many birds do you have, do you
have a loft set up, how long have you kept pigeons and do you wear protection
when you clean the loft?

A bacterial based lung infection can be treated w/antibiotics, for PL you need to
remove your self from exposure which means wear protection, find someone to clean for you, or as you mention find someone else to care for/take your birds.

fp


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Fp*

I have not been to a docter but when i started having these chest pains and when i was subscribed for an inhalor they did and ECG as heart problems occur in my family.I only have 14 birds and the maximum amount of pigeons i have ever had is 19.My pigeons are in a shed with windows and ventilation and is nearly as good as a loft.I have kept pigeons for roughly a year maybe more.And no i dont wear protection any time i go inot my shed and even when i clean and scrape the floor i dont wear protection but i do disinfect my shed weekly.

Has this breeders lung got another name that you know of?

HM


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*By the way Fp*

I have just turned 15 in january so is it still possible i could have it?


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Again*

Fp I have just done abit of research into "Breeders Lung" and most of the things on there add up to what i have so would you advise to sell the pigeons Asap as now i am apparently sensitized to it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Pigeon Lung" is the result of an allergic reaction in the lungs. It causes inflammation and then a change in the lung tissue. There are other names for it:

Bird Fancier's Lung
Extrinsic Allergic Alveolitis
Hypersensitive Pneumonitis

What happens is that pigeons give off some protein dust that is so small that it'll carry in all the way to the smallest bubbles in your lungs. When a person is allergic to those proteins (it's genetic--nothing you can do about that) then repeated or prolonged exposure often makes the body react worse and worse and worse. If that goes on long enough, then irreversible changes can occur in your lungs to limit how much oxygen you can absorb from air.

Usually, when you're in the middle of suffering from the acute effects (currently inflamed lung tissue) it's far worse and when you get away from the pigeon protein (go on vacation or otherwise leave home) it will get a lot better. However, the longer you're exposed, the more irreversible damage will occur and the lower will be your quality of life. It's like having emphysema.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not only would you need to find new homes for your birds, but you'd need to clean everything so well that there's no dust left. That might mean repainting the walls, dismantling and removing the aviary and all of that stuff. If the acute effects are bad enough, there are medical treatments to help while you're clearing stuff out but you'd need to see a doctor about that. Cynthia (cyro51) recently went through all that. You're too young for this (so she, but that's beside the point).

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Heather-Mole, fifteen years of age is a might bit young to have this condition
facing you for the rest of your life. There are folks here who have this condition and choose for themselves to keep their birds but wear protection
when around their birds. The good news for you is that your birds live under separate roof. The bad news is that you are sooo young. Why do I say this?

Because for someone who is in their forties/fifties or beyond, to discover they
have this condition would be upsetting but alot of times serious physical excersize has tapered with the aging process and they may not overall be as
active as they were in their teens, twenties or thirties. But if you are a teenager and are experiencing this kind of an allergic response after such a 
short time keeping pigeons, it would seem a wise choice for you to think about finding them homes as much as I hate to say this to you.

If you chose to keep them and wear protection, keep in mind that you would
have to be religious about using your safety equipment, and think of it almost
as an asbestos worker/abater would. That means a whole other coverall
type outfit for loft cleaning that you leave there along with respirator and hood to keep the 'powder' out of your hair. And preferably you'd shower as well afterwards. JMO of how I'd proceed.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Heather,
Severe cases of asthma can have the similar symptoms to Pigeon Fancier's Lung. You need to consult your physician for specific testing. 

I don't know that you would have to get rid of your birds. Cynthia still has hers. Anytime you experience a respiratory problem, precautions need to be taken when working with your birds. Wearing a mask, for example, helps a great deal.

Cindy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Histoplasmosis, cryptococcosis, psittacosis, chlamydia, salmonella and influenza. 

I don't thing pigeon lung is it. One of these other diseases I listed here has simular symtoms to what you said I just don't remember what one. Here is some info on pigeon lung. 


(PFL) Pigeon fancier's lung presents as recurrent episodes of shortness of breath and cough, with fever, shivering, and malaise. Symptoms occur 4-8 hours after exposure to antigen. After exposure lung function tests and chest xrays may be abnormal but generally return to normal between episodes. Chronic pigeon fancier's lung is characterised by insidious development of breathlessness and pulmonary fibrosis.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

ohiogsp said:


> Histoplasmosis, cryptococcosis, psittacosis, chlamydia, salmonella and influenza.
> 
> I don't thing pigeon lung is it. One of these other diseases I listed here has simular symtoms to what you said I just don't remember what one. Here is some info on pigeon lung.
> 
> ...


Well, "psittacosis, chlamydia" are one in the same for starters and there would be other symptoms besides chest pains and asthma like symptoms.
But whatever it is, making an appointment with a doctor would be a good
idea. 

Here are some links to the illnesses you mentioned:

Cryptococcosis:

http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec17/ch197/ch197f.html

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/c/cryptococcosis/intro.htm

Histoplasmosis:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001082.htm

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dbmd/diseaseinfo/histoplasmosis_g.htm

Salmonella:

http://www.webmd.com/content/article/129/117320?src=RSS_PUBLIC

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=77234

Psittacosis:

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1951.htm

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/p/psittacosis/intro.htm

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Heather-Mole, I would hope you have gone to Doctor & made sure you don't have Pneumonia. I had a DR. mis dignosis it even with an Xray & went to another DR. & they found it right away. Doctors etc.do make mistakes!..... Get a good clear Diagnosis & go from there!!! Happy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Heather-Mole,

I am one who is diagnosed with "pigeon Lung", with proper diagnosis proper treatment can begin.

Don't fool around with this, get a diagnosis and update us.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi everyone and thanks for getting back to me*

I will ask my mom to make me an appointment we was going to as soon as my nan mentioned about all this and me having athsma and chest pains,altough we have not made one yet.
My mom however does not want me to take any chances and said i have to get rid of them. 
So if anyone knows of anyone who is interested in 14 pigeons some yb's and 4 breeding pairs  let me know x


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Heather-Mole said:


> I will ask my mom to make me an appointment we was going to as soon as my nan mentioned about all this and me having athsma and chest pains,altough we have not made one yet.
> My mom however does not want me to take any chances and said i have to get rid of them.
> So if anyone knows of anyone who is interested in 14 pigeons some yb's and 4 breeding pairs  let me know x



Heather-Mole, if this is the case, you should list your birds in the Adoption
Section here and if you have any pictures post those as well.

In the meantime, any new eggs that come in need to be pulled and if you have dummies replaced w/these. If no dummies, you can boil the eggs and return them to the nest.

Hopefully you'll get good news at the doctors, please do let us know what
happens. If it's not Breeder's Lung perhaps your Mom will reconsider if your start a protocol w/safety equipment. We need safety equipment of one kind or another for so many things in life, this is just another example of this. Good luck to you.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Heather,

I was diagnosed with "pigeon keeper's lung" and advised to get rid of all my pigeons. I have over 80.

Fortunately I didn't act on that advice, although I started wearing a mask when I went into the loft, because 6 weeks later they decided that my lung problems were nothing to do with pigeons.

All pigeon keepers have antibodies to pigeon protein in their blood, it is only when the antibody levels are raised that the person is sensitised. Children are less likely to develop sensitisation than adults.

If you are worried then ask your doctor to take a 10ml sample of your blood and send it for a free test to :

Kenneth Boyd 
Research Co-ordinator
9 Northbank Road
Kirkintilloch
Glasgow
G66 1EZ
Scotland
UK

This service is provided by the Royal Pigeon Racing Association.

The Royal Pigeon Racing Association has done a lot of serious research on this subject and they are therefore the best place to get information.

Try this link : http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/articlefiles/art_nigellane.html

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's good info, Cynthia. I wonder if any of the pigeon associations here
provide a similar service.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

please be sure that the real reason is your pigeons otherwise you may regret later on.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Heather-Mole said:


> I am not sure how to spell it but i know the name..unfortunatley i have to sell mine because i never had athsma or chest pains before i had my pigeons it has got worse with time and need to get a stronger inhalor i was not athsmatic before and i was used to all the running around up my field with the horses bt now i carnt run that far without suffering badly afterwards selling my birds is the last thing i want to do so if anyone knows what to do or have any info please wb
> 
> Heather


 Hello Heather,

I am so sorry to hear that you have developed lung problems already. I am afraid, that if you are developing breathing reactions at this early date, you most likely will develope all kinds of cronic problems, wheather you get rid of the birds or not. I have CRD and unless you have power ventilators and a lot of open area, your lost is going to be dusty. I get a kick out of guys who claim they don't have a dusty loft, when I can "smell" the dust within micro-seconds. 

Anyone with a pigeon loft, should wear a dust mask, but most of you won't....after about 30 or 40 years, a lot of you will develope pigeon lung. If a young person...develops it after a year....well, I suspect they were genectically predisposed to have lung ailments. It is a shame...most people require many decades to develope a problem, just like smoking, it does not normally cause a problem in the first decade. Cats, perfume, house dust, 2nd hand smoke, etc. these will all become issues with CRD.


----------

